
Using Z: Specification, Refinement, and Proof [pdf] - classified
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~15819/zedbook.pdf
======
jonjacky
This pdf of the textbook is linked to the course page at CMU:

15-819: Specification, Verification, and Model Checking "Spec and Check!"
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~15819/](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~15819/)

I wonder when this course was taught? I like Z but it has gone out of fashion.
The course schedule page lists a Mon Jan 10. The most recent textbook, Logic
in Computer Science, appeared in 2004. Jan 10 last fell on a Monday in 2011
and 2005, according to
[https://spu.edu/ddowning/percal.htm](https://spu.edu/ddowning/percal.htm)

